# Weird Humans Building Bird Nests For Themselves



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Twigitecture: Building Human Nests*









http://lloydkahn-ongoing.blogspot.c...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+lloydkahn+(Lloyd’s+Blog)



> BIG SUR — Last week, I spent a night in a nest. Woven from eucalyptus branches, it bloomed high on the side of a cliff overlooking the Pacific Coast Highway, a great whorl of sticks atop four gnarly pillars. The north wind hissed through the gaps in the branches and the fog settled on my face and sleeping bag, but I could see the stars through the nest’s oculus entry and hear the elephant seals miles below honking and braying in a lullaby like no other.
> 
> Designed and built by Jayson Fann for the Treebones “glamping” resort here (mostly yurts with a fantastic view), the nest, which costs $110 a night, is always booked. Mr. Fann, 40, a nest maker, artist, community educator and musician, said the nest is so popular, there have been nest marriages and, inevitably, nest babies. Proud parents send him photos.
> 
> ...











http://www.cuded.com/2013/04/human-nests-by-jayson-fann/









http://emorfes.com/2013/05/29/human-nests-by-jayson-fann/









http://www.democraticunderground.com/10023058490









http://www.odditycentral.com/architecture/sleep-like-a-bird-in-one-of-jayson-fanns-human-nests.html









http://emorfes.com/2013/05/29/human-nests-by-jayson-fann/human-nests-jayson-fann-9/




*"Poseurs!"*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*More evidence of that nesting instinct:*


human nest by stasianess, on Flickr


The Human Nest by annie-disgrace, on Flickr


The Human Nest by annie-disgrace, on Flickr


PCH Road Trip by guns71, on Flickr


Human Nest by totkat, on Flickr






the human nest by Phillip Schumacher, on Flickr


----------

